# C&C Ultimativ Edition, online spielen möglich? Lan Mode auch?



## KonterSchock (17. September 2016)

*C&C Ultimativ Edition, online spielen möglich? Lan Mode auch?*

Guten Morgen, mich würde mal interessieren ob das C&C ultimativ online und lan fähig ist? Was wurde erneuert? Spiel in FHD Spielbar? 

Wer hats? Wer kann mir den weg erleuchten? 

Bräuchte mal wieder ein gutes Strategie spiel zu Winter, so langsam ist vorbei mit Sommer.


----------



## hotfirefox (17. September 2016)

*AW: C&C Ultimativ Edition, online spielen möglich? Lan Mode auch?*

EA hat CnC genommen und alles noch schlechter gemacht!
Eigene Karten gehen ohne Umwege stellenweise gar nicht und auch so, kommt man sich nach dem Kauf recht verarscht vor.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (17. September 2016)

*AW: C&C Ultimativ Edition, online spielen möglich? Lan Mode auch?*

Ich habe mir die Ultimate Edition vor Jahren mal in einem Sale gegönnt.

- Die ersten vier Teile laufen jeweils in ihrer höchstmöglichen Auflösung. Das liegt weit unter FHD. Dafür sind es die SVGA Versionen.
- Erneuert wurde gar nichts, du bekommst das was du damals auch bekommen hättest (finde ich gut so!)
- Alle Spiele sind in Deutsch und entsprechend geschnitten/verändert

Online habe ich C&C nie gespielt, aber vllt. hilft dir das hier weiter:
Command & Conquer Online - CnCNet


----------



## Captn (17. September 2016)

*AW: C&amp;C Ultimativ Edition, online spielen möglich? Lan Mode auch?*

Möglicherweise benötigt man nen extra Client wie Hamachi. Wenn ich mit meinen Freunden HdR Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 über LAN spiele, sehen wir uns nur so im Netzwerk. Es kann also sein, dass es bei CnC ähnlich ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. September 2016)

*AW: C&C Ultimativ Edition, online spielen möglich? Lan Mode auch?*

Man man, ich hätte ja fast gedacht das EA Part Verbessrungen rein gebracht hat, ultimativ lässt es zu mindestens glauben.

browser spiele sind nicht mein Fall.

stunde null konnt man damals glaubt ich auch online spielen, laufen die Server noch? 

Man es wird echt Zeit für Generals2, warum wurde das Projekt eigentlich gestoppt?


----------



## Ion (17. September 2016)

*AW: C&C Ultimativ Edition, online spielen möglich? Lan Mode auch?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Man es wird echt Zeit für Generals2, warum wurde das Projekt eigentlich gestoppt?



EA hatte Spieler zur Closed Alpha geladen - Die Spieler fanden das Spiel richtig schlecht - Aussage von EA: Wenn ihr das nicht toll findet was wir machen, dann stellen wir es halt ein
Drecksladen, ist einfach so 

Statt es besser zu machen. Aber EA wollte daraus sowieso nen F2P Mist machen .. dann lieber so.


----------



## OField (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: C&C Ultimativ Edition, online spielen möglich? Lan Mode auch?*



Ion schrieb:


> EA hatte Spieler zur Closed Alpha geladen - Die Spieler fanden das Spiel richtig schlecht - Aussage von EA: Wenn ihr das nicht toll findet was wir machen, dann stellen wir es halt ein
> Drecksladen, ist einfach so
> 
> Statt es besser zu machen. Aber EA wollte daraus sowieso nen F2P Mist machen .. dann lieber so.



Hatte damals einen Beta key (oder nannte es sich Alpha?) Auf jeden fall hatte es einfach nicht die erwachsende Atmosphäre von Generals, sondern war ähnlich weebo-haft wie Blizzard Titel. Dann natürlich das f2p Model mit 2^64 Generälen. Es hatte eigentlich nichts von dem was Generals so genial gemacht hatte. Auch wenn es Basenbau etc gab.

Ein Reboot von CnC der einen geistigen Nachfolger von Generals darstellt, wäre was feines.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: C&C Ultimativ Edition, online spielen möglich? Lan Mode auch?*

Hmm, also ich spiele immernoch "C&C3 Kanes Rache" im Gefechtsmodus gegen die KI, meist auf "schwer" wo ich zu etwa 90% gewinne, neuerdings auch mal auf "erbarmungslos" wo es extrem schwer wird und ich nur ca. 4-5 Karten gewinnen konnte.
Ich finde die Grafik in FHD mit hohen Details immer noch gut und die Freiheit, die man in dem Spiel genießt, Basen beliebig ausbauen und erweitern zu können usw. echt super, gibts sowas denn gar nicht mehr in aktuell, also mit verbesserter KI und noch besserer Grafik, noch mehr verschiedenen Bauoptionen und Upgrades usw.?


----------

